# jinsei888's 40G Journal (Update 11.07.2010)



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

As I'm sure it will be apparent from these photos, I am new to the planted tank hobby and have found a wealth of information through these forums--thanks in advance! 


Timeline 

11.07.2010









10.30.2010 (OSRAM 8000K)









09.07.2010 (First attempt at a 'nice' FTS photo with tripod and stuff)









08.04.2010 (Crappy cell-phone/camera photos)









05.29.2010









04.11.2010









03.30.2010









12.10.2009









10.26.2009









10.12.2009









09.06.2009









08.15.2009









08.13.2009









07.20.2009











Fish
- Green Neon Tetra _Paracheirodon Simulans_ (26) 
- Peppered Cory _Corydoras paleatus_ (2)
- Zebra Otocinclus _Otocinclus Cocama_ (1)
- Otocinclus _Otocinclus Vittatus_ (2)
- Marble Otocinclus _Parotocinclus sp. 3_ (3)

Invertebrates
- Red Cherry Shrimp _Neocaridina Heteropoda var. Red_
- Blue Tiger Shrimp _Caridina cantonensis var. 'Blue'_
- Amano Shrimp _Caridina multidentata_
- Assassin Snail _Anentome helena_
- Pond Snails (ugh...)

Plants
- _Hemianthus callatrichoides _(HC)
- _Blyxa japonica_
- Java Moss _Vesicularia dubyana_
- _Syngonanthus manaus_
- _Alternanthera reineckii_ 'Rosaefolia'
- _Microsorum pteropus_ 'Trident'
- _Microsorum pteropus_ 'Narrow'
- _Microsorum pteropus_ 'Windelov'
- _Riccia fluitans_

Fertilizers
- Pfertz (N, P, M, Iron Tablets) 
- Tom Barr's EI Method

Substrate
- Home Depot Play Sand

Lighting
- #1 Hagen 36" GLO Dual-T5 Lighting System (ON: 10 hours)
- #2 Hagen 36" GLO Dual-T5 Lighting System (ON: 4 hours)
- Giesenmann Aquaflora 39W (2x)
- Giesenmann Midday 39W (2x)

Filter
- Eheim 2217
- ADA P-4 Lily Outflow 13mm
- Do!aqua VV3 Violet Inflow 17mm


Heater
- Hydor ETH200 1/2"

Carbon Dioxide
- 10 lbs. Aluminum Tank
- GLA Primo CO2 System
- ADA Gray Parts Set (Silicone Tubing)
- ADA Pollen Glass Large 20


Please chime in on suggestions and advice as I am hungry to learn more and don't know as much as I know I should know...

Thanks for looking!


Extra

08.13.2009
Top Left









10.12.2009
Lower Right









01.20.2010
Top Left


----------



## JSmith (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice tank man roud:, I have the Hagen Light aswell and I can say you may want to tinker with the idea of going pressurized to combat algea and ofcourse the wide opportunity of plant species you could accomodate. Your pretty much there with using the ferts. When you run out of ferts you could just go dry and run the EI dosing. Oh and hey what is the substrate?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Is this your first planted tank? If it is, great job! I love the sloping look you have going, and once that HC fills in on the right, it'll look stellar!

I don't see anywhere if you mentioned your substrate. Is it just sand all the way through?

Seachem's Flourish line is great for an easy to use fertilizer system, and Excel is good for carbon, but I'm sure you'll soon realize out that Excel will get very expensive very quickly. Pressurized CO2 is a big up-front cost, but it's well worth it in the long run.

Oh, and welcome to TPT!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

wow man! great 1st scape. i love these sloping 'all on one side' tanks. cant't wait to see where this goes six months from now. (oh, t5ho usually = the need for pressurized co2)


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

you have talent !! 

...try to hide the heather and be patient !!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the great suggestions.

Yah, it's my first planted tank and I've learned a wealth of knowledge on these forums before making decisions/purchases with this setup. In that past, I've only had fish and pieces of wood. I walked discovered a LFS by the name of Aqua Forest Aquarium (San Francisco, CA) and completely fell in love with this style of fish-keeping. Naturally I went online and started to troll the forums a bit to gain knowledge and this is where all of you guys/gals have got me. Thanks! 

As for the substrate, it's just sand... I'm not sure if that's good or bad, but as I was building the tank I tried to work with what I already had in the tank--the wood and plants are definitely new...and so are the shrimp, as I am also a first-time shrimp keeper now!

I didn't have much faith at first with the shrimp, but it turns out my RCS are breeding and I have shrimp fry all around the Java Moss!

And I know it's inevitable, I am already surfing/shopping around for a good pressurized CO2 setup for my tank. I admit, that's a whole new world for me and I still have lots and lots to learn! I'll keep pictures updated as I progress! Thanks a bunch!

pandapr - Definitely will be taking my time on this one. I hope to go with the Hydor ETH200 when I swap out into a new Eheim canister. 


What do you guys think about the Eheim 2224 for my 40gal? I know it's rated a bit higher (65gal spec?) but I was hoping it'll help with larger volume water circulation.


----------



## trustbran (Jun 27, 2006)

nice for a first tank!


----------



## JSmith (Jun 12, 2009)

Do you already have an Eheim 2224? If not take a look at the Rena XP3s....Cheaper and more gph, I am using on my tank with just the sponges, biomedia, purigen and micro pads and the flow is nice. Tho I have never own an Eheim...BTW what are the dimensions on the tank? Is that a 40G Tall?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

The Rena XP3 or Marineland C-220 would both be good for your tank. A lot of people like Eheims, but honestly, I've had nothing but problems with mine. IMO, they're not worth the trouble they give you.

Anyway, if you're looking for CO2, check out http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/. They are a sponsor of TPT, and Orlando (their member here on the forum) was a huge help for me when I set my first pressurized system up.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Very sharp tank. I can't believe that this is your first venture into the planted aquarium side of things. I've always been more of a "U" aquascape kind of guy (Taller plants on either side of the lowered middle), but your setup is very inspirational. Perhaps I'll give this a try once I get another tank. 

I like the idea of an inline heater, and I love the idea of the Eheim. I'm not sure what the 2224 is like due to the fact that I haven't owned one, but my 2213 has served me quite well since this past January. 

I put together a DIY pressurized CO2 system at home for way less than the traditional setup you'll find at popular planted aquaria shops. I just bought a 5lb CO2 cylinder off of ebay as well as a standard CO2 regulator. I picked up the rest of the essential parts from Home Depot for less than $20. Once I got the cylinder filled, the glass check valve and bubble counter in, and put together my DIY inline CO2 reactor/diffuser, I had spent somewhere around $120. It's not as pretty as the fancier types, but it works just the same.

Check out my "10 gallon project" thread in my signature and you can get a pretty good look at my setup, if you're interested.

Great 1st scape! Keep up the great work!

Charlie Mims


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> The Rena XP3 or Marineland C-220 would both be good for your tank. A lot of people like Eheims, but honestly, I've had nothing but problems with mine. IMO, they're not worth the trouble they give you.
> 
> Anyway, if you're looking for CO2, check out http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/. They are a sponsor of TPT, and Orlando (their member here on the forum) was a huge help for me when I set my first pressurized system up.


 
Hrm, you guys have really got me thinking now. I better check out the Rena canisters now! roud:


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

The other side of the coin; some complain that the Renas are noisy, at least compared to the virtually silent Eheims. I absolutely love my 2215 and can barely hear it even when my head's inside the stand.

If you decide to go Eheim, I'd buy the next step up above the 2224 whatever that is(sorry, I'm only familiar w/ the classics line). Eheims, and all other filters for that matter, are rated in regards to how much water they can keep clean. But in a planted tank, really good flow is another concern (especially once you start adding CO2) which the filter companies don't take into consideration when rating their models' capacities. FYG, most here will agree that an XP3 is more flow than a 2215, but a bit under a 2217.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

brohawk said:


> The other side of the coin; some complain that the Renas are noisy, at least compared to the virtually silent Eheims. I absolutely love my 2215 and can barely hear it even when my head's inside the stand.
> 
> If you decide to go Eheim, I'd buy the next step up above the 2224 whatever that is(sorry, I'm only familiar w/ the classics line). Eheims, and all other filters for that matter, are rated in regards to how much water they can keep clean. But in a planted tank, really good flow is another concern (especially once you start adding CO2) which the filter companies don't take into consideration when rating their models' capacities. FYG, most here will agree that an XP3 is more flow than a 2215, but a bit under a 2217.


Interesting counter-consideration. 

So here's one of my concerns regarding GPH considerations for canisters. Is there a point where TOO MUCH GPH flow might be overkill within the tank? I am definitely going to swap to ADA Lily Pipes for intake/outlet and I'm afraid of going to the point where I have too much flow and the plants start blowing all over the place...or then again, I might be naively overinflating this possibility in my head.

Simply put, is a canister filter doing optimized for 175G tanks too much for use within a 40G aquarium...or is that pretty much irrelevant?


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

Nice thing about having an overpowered/rated Eheim, is that you can slow the flow down by semi-closing the quick disconnects on the output side. Doesn't work in reverse though, of course.

And nothing wrong w/ cleaner water. But what GPH would be best for your tank? I don't know the stats off the top of my head. Have just gotten my tanks' flow right by expensive trial and error. Try searching the forum for flow rates, as I have read some good posts on the subject before.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

brohawk said:


> Nice thing about having an overpowered/rated Eheim, is that you can slow the flow down by semi-closing the quick disconnects on the output side. Doesn't work in reverse though, of course.
> 
> And nothing wrong w/ cleaner water. But what GPH would be best for your tank? I don't know the stats off the top of my head. Have just gotten my tanks' flow right by expensive trial and error. Try searching the forum for flow rates, as I have read some good posts on the subject before.


Oh man, I've been doing searches all this morning and I'm starting to hear some really good things regarding both the Eheim 2217 and Rena XP3...but I'm getting influenced by the bias towards Eheim, and the prices are really close like everyone is suggesting. Time to shop and coupon-hunt! roud:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

The best canister I've ever used are the Marineland C-series. IME, they're even quieter than the Eheim. I mean, I have one running on the tank 12 inches away from my bed, and I don't even hear it.

In all fairness, the Eheim I used was an older model, but it gave me nothing but problems from the start. Eheims do have the advantage of being able to control the flow rate, like brohawk said above. 

I just can't get away from how ugly the green Eheim pipes are


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> The best canister I've ever used are the Marineland C-series. IME, they're even quieter than the Eheim. I mean, I have one running on the tank 12 inches away from my bed, and I don't even hear it.
> 
> In all fairness, the Eheim I used was an older model, but it gave me nothing but problems from the start. Eheims do have the advantage of being able to control the flow rate, like brohawk said above.
> 
> I just can't get away from how ugly the green Eheim pipes are


haha, I will certainly be changing out the pipes if I go with the Eheim. From your earlier post, I think I'll be taking your advice and checking with Orlando, regarding the start of my first CO2 pressurized setup! GLA seems to have some great looking glass!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice! The only thing i would change around is to put the plant that has the big broad leafs in the middle of the driftwood (Hygrophila Corymbosa) to the back, and put the stems that are in the back ont he outside edges. The reason for this is that with proper care, the H. Corymbosa is going to grow way too tall and thick and will eventually block out your hardscape.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

jinsei888 said:


> As I'm sure it will be apparent from these photos, I am new to the planted tank hobby


Ok, I laughed pretty hard after reading this and then viewing your progress. I thought for sure you were pulling our leg about being a first-timer! This is a GREAT first attempt...I can't wait to see what other scapes you've got up your sleeves! Beautiful!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

My RCS had babies!!! Woo hoo!!!

*RCS Baby* - 07.25.2009









*Clown Killie* - Male


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

if only this my tank was this good


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

*August Update*

*August 13th, 2009*

Updates:

- Purchased and installed a new Eheim 2217 today. (Still deciding on which ADA Lily Pipes to run on this setup :help: )

- Discovered the Redfin Tetras are jumpers...so I've only got one left.

- Had a fight with GW for the past month, but have defeated it with patience and weekly water changes.


Pictures:

Front









HC Growing...slowly









For fun, right angle









...and the left angle










Next Steps:

- Figure out which ADA glass pipes will work best with my tank (P-2, P-4, P-6???)

- Hydor ETH200 Inline Heater

- Start shopping for pressurized CO2...oh gawd...


And again, thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Really nice tank!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i think the left back is Didiplis diandra which is beautiful but pretty hard to grow. great job for a first timer, really.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats on the Eheim, Iv'e got a 2213 that I love. Those macro pictures are really good. I really like the baby shrimp on the moss. You've got a great eye and a great tank.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Reginald2 said:


> Congrats on the Eheim, Iv'e got a 2213 that I love. Those macro pictures are really good. I really like the baby shrimp on the moss. You've got a great eye and a great tank.


 
Thanks, my old replaced Fluval 303 had a damaged impeller and simply didn't move enough water--it made immense noise for years. The Eheim is a night and day improvement in sound and filtration.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow it looks almost like my new tank I'm setting up!

How far is it from the front of the tank to the base of the driftwood?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice setup! Looking forward to see how your foreground fills in.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow it looks almost like my new tank I'm setting up!
> 
> How far is it from the front of the tank to the base of the driftwood?


 
Pretty darn close, I'd say maybe 2 inches to 2.5 inches, maybe?

I must admit, I like bringing the driftwood closer to the foreground so there is an extreme variation in fore/aft dimension. I'm hoping it will contrast the right planes HC well.

I also just received some more B. Japonica from Kim today and will be placing them sparingly across the background of the right-side HC field...really sparingly. I'll post pictures tonight when I get them planted in. :smile:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Well done! Fantastic work  

This tank is going to mature very nicely..

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the hardscape.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Orlando said:


> Well done! Fantastic work
> 
> This tank is going to mature very nicely..
> 
> ...


Thanks Orlando! I actually plan to contact/purchase from you soon regarding good recommendations for pressurized CO2.

I've been reading up heavily on the boards about the right setup, but I'm almost certain you could help me solidify a good purchase decision for your GLA products.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Received 10+ stems of B. Japonica and planted them across the back/right spread. I think I'm gonna let the scape fill in at this point and see what everything becomes in the next few weeks.

08.15.2009


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! Looks fantastic. It's going to be even more breathtaking once it fills in. Bookmarked.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

*HC Carpet Progress - September 6, 2009*

*09.06.2009 - HC Growth Progress*

Things are filling in slowly without pressurized CO2--using Excel Seachem daily dosing for now.

I'll be ordering from GLA next week for my first pressurized setup ever. Orlando is a stand-up guy and I'd strongly recommend him to anyone who is looking to switch into pressurized CO2 for the first time! :thumbsup:

*Added:
- Crystal Red Shrimp (C Grade)*

HC Carpet Growth









Front View


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

That lookds really good, but I'd maybe put the H. Corymbosa in the back. That plant will grow pretty good and will over power the other plants in composition.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

SearunSimpson said:


> That lookds really good, but I'd maybe put the H. Corymbosa in the back. That plant will grow pretty good and will over power the other plants in composition.


I've been thinking about it too recently. My initial plan was to continue trimming it down and replanting when they'd grow too tall...yipes, I may learn the hard way...hrm


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

It's going to look sweeet when the hc fills:thumbsup:


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

This will be another good looking system when it has matured!
well done
md


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys/gals!

I'm always on the fence when I surf the FS section and there are great deals on beautiful plants...but I'm always hesitant on whether I should let the scape fill in more before I decide on changes...

One thing I know I am searching for is another schooling fish to compliment my 10 Neon Tetras. Any suggestions that you guys think would compliment well? I'm looking for fishes in the South American region to keep a moderate regional theme going...hrm...

Some ideas:
- Cochus Blue Tetras (Boehlkea fredcochui) - But I heard they can get aggressive...









- Rummynose Tetras









- Royal Black Emperor Tetras


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

my vote is for the rummynose. 

man that's going to look sweet when that hc fills in.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd also vote for the rummynose out of those choices. I'm not much of a tetra person, but they're very nice fish.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!

I just came back from Ocean Aquarium and AFA with 6 Rummynose, 6 Ember Tetras, and I got lucky with a Zebra Oto (I have been hunting for one of these guys for quite some time now)!

I'll post pictures when they get nice and comfy in their new home.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Inhabitants (New Zebra Oto!)*

Zebra Otocinclus (my pride and joy!)





































Peppered Cory










Amano (berried) & Friends


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

wow how much was that oto i really would love to get some of those!!!! i must say you are doing an amazing job at the tank scape and i cant wait for it to fill in. Great Work!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

problemman said:


> wow how much was that oto i really would love to get some of those!!!! i must say you are doing an amazing job at the tank scape and i cant wait for it to fill in. Great Work!


They were sold in two sizes here at Aqua Forest Aquarium, San Francisco, CA, and were priced at $14 and $17 for Small or Medium, respectively. The one I got was a Medium. I've been researching and shopping around the web and it seems they can range from $13-$24 depending on your source. But like all aqua animals, the price will surely go down as domestic breeding and popularity increases. :icon_wink


----------



## frdfandc (Aug 15, 2009)

Very nice setup. I just started my new 30 gallon last month. Hope mine turns out as well as your has. Can't wait to see it mature and fill in.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

frdfandc said:


> Very nice setup. I just started my new 30 gallon last month. Hope mine turns out as well as your has. Can't wait to see it mature and fill in.


I'm sure your setup will be great! Just do what you think looks best!

Unfortunately things aren't all great with my setup as the new Rummy Nose I added came along with a strain of Ich. Now I'm battling it using heat-only treatment. It's been a headache since my tank is planted and is full of inverts, which react negatively to chemical and salt treatments. I've gotta cross my fingers and have my temp at 80F now...I'm hoping I don't need to get it up to 86F like some have recommended...


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

I love your tank!!!

I found it from your plant ID thread. I am now considering buying those hygro type plants... Your moss looks great! In my arrogant opinion, you should leave a bit of the foreground bare with sand exposed, once the HC covers most of the ground. Rotala ?green? looks pretty cool as well.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice Otos. Photography is on par. 

How's your HC coming along? Can't really tell from the recent shots.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Do you a clown killie in there??


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

You've got some great photos. Tank looks great too, will be even better when the HC fills in!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys/gals! I think it's time for a monthly photo update tomorrow...after the morning water change. 

lopez: I gave the killie away to a friend. I'm slowly trying to switch out my plants and fish to match a South American biotope theme...we'll see how things go.

Disease update: Ich is GONE! Woot! Although I did have to get up to 86F to get rid of it for good. Yay!

You'll see tomorrow, but plant growth is out of control, namely from the Java moss. Better do a trim tomorrow too. I also have an overgrowth of RCS...a good thing I suppose...


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

*10.12.2009*

10.12.2009 - Update + Trim

- HC is still taking its time
- Took out the piggybacking HM that hid as HC
- Trimmed the Java Moss that's growing like crazy
- Added an Assassin Snail to see what he/she can do
- Finally beat out the ich parasite in the tank (in the clear to purchase my pressurized CO2 finally! Sorry for the lag Orlando!)

Full









Lower Right Angle









-----

HC Progress









-----

Left Corner









Center









-----

That is all!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

So here I am shopping around the webs again...now for possible new lighting options.

Here's where all you forum members come in. I've been playing around with the idea of replacing my Hagen Dual-T5HO 36" lights with a double metal halide HQI setup. I've been considering 2x70W fixtures hung over-head. I also have pressurized CO2 coming along the way in the next few days per GLA's spectacular aid (thanks Orlando).

I've been surfing the threads on MH a lot recently and there is just way too much yes-no-maybe speculation on the right-wrong things to purchase for the correct-incorrect watts-per-gallon and etc. My tank is a 40G, 36" long and I really want to know all of your opinions on my best MH route.

Simply put, I don't know how much light and what brand would be best for me in terms of MH lighting. I've also got that damn glass structure on the top of the tank (old-school aquarium that uses that glass center piece for strength and structure), so I want to stay away from a SINGLE 150W MH in the center...thus I'm considering the left and right 70W.

Chime in! I want to know what's on your mind!


----------



## Stasiu (Sep 9, 2007)

Beautiful tank you have their, very nice layout irregardless of wether or not this is your first planted tank.

IMO I would not want MH lighting as my only option. I have a 38 gallon tank right now that uses 24x2 T5 HO's and two 70 watt MH units. I run the T5's on their own, and cycle the MH lamps on by themselves for a 2 hour burst. It's too easy to get into algae trouble with MH lights and from personal experience, tanks that I've used MH lights on exclusively were too much work. That being said, the MH lights are impressive when they're on and I very much enjoy the options they give me.

I also think using two 70 watt lamps is better than a single 150. It's easier to get even coverage and spreads out the intensity a bit over two bulbs.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i think MH lighting looks really cool. but... just like stated above, the coolness comes with a price. you may find yourself trying to hang those bad boys a foot and a half above the tank. checking co2 levels and fertilizing may also become something you do religiously.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

your tank looks great~! love your scape. HC's looking great too!
no idea on MH lights... can't comment on that...


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Aug 22, 2004)

Is this a 40g Breeder tank? Are you using regular Home Depot Play Sand?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Stasiu + oldpunk78: 
Well your input sure reinforces my initial fears. Algae. I am fine doing ritualistic liquid fertilizing, but there are, admittedly, times when I may be away from home for 2-3 days and I'd be missing on dosing. MH definitely seems much more intense when compared to T5HO that I've got right now. The burst idea sounds interesting and I've noticed others on these boards do the same. I'll be considering this.

justin182:
Thanks! I'm glad it's spreading in this sand. It's blooming with new shoots all over the place now. 

FloridaFishFuy:
I'm not 100% certain what "breeder tank" means, but I've seen that titled many times on these boards... It's 22" tall and 36" wide...that much I know. The sand I'm using I had purchased from a LFS that's since closed down, but it sure looks like Home Depot play sand to me...


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

*love it*

CONGRATS on a beautiful first attempt. This scape will serve as my *main* inspiration for the massive rescpae I am planning. Seriously impressed man wtg


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Bravo!!! 

I think now that the HC is starting to take off, it would be a good time to hack back on the moss. By the time it fills in it will be ready for the magic moment

Well done sir..

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

jinsei888 said:


> Stasiu + oldpunk78:
> Well your input sure reinforces my initial fears. Algae. I am fine doing ritualistic liquid fertilizing, but there are, admittedly, times when I may be away from home for 2-3 days and I'd be missing on dosing. MH definitely seems much more intense when compared to T5HO that I've got right now. The burst idea sounds interesting and I've noticed others on these boards do the same. I'll be considering this.
> 
> justin182:
> ...


breeder tanks generally are wider instead of taller. A 40 breeder is 36 long and 18 wide.

The tank looks great.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Orlando said:


> Bravo!!!
> 
> I think now that the HC is starting to take off, it would be a good time to hack back on the moss. By the time it fills in it will be ready for the magic moment
> 
> ...


Thanks, Orlando. I'm really excited about the CO2 setup you've helped me out with--can't wait til it gets here! 

As for the moss, I think I'm gonna get to it at next week's water change.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

DrinkTheYeastMix said:


> CONGRATS on a beautiful first attempt. This scape will serve as my *main* inspiration for the massive rescpae I am planning. Seriously impressed man wtg


Thanks, I'm still learning though! Do you have an open thread to your scape journal? I'd love to check it out!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Tank looks great, nice fish selection. As for lighting, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I'm using T5HO on a tank 26" tall and I'm getting great results with minimal algae. I considered MH, but in the end decided to go with T5HO mainly for cost. All my plants are growing like crazy, lots of pearling. I'm glad I stayed with the T5HOs.


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

Ill get back to you when It's up and going, contemplating substrate change etc so no scape yet, but SOON!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

Love it! Totally different than my 40g, this was the look that I was contemplating as well!

Great work!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Pressurized CO2*

First. Kudos and much help deciding on the CO2 setup is thanks to [email protected]!



Pressurized CO2 is finally here *thanks to Orlando from Green Leaf Aquarium*. I did the 10 lb tank swap out over at Airgas in SF and set the bubble counter at around 1-1.5 bps to ease the inhabitants into the CO2 slowly through the next few days. Still waiting on a preferable drop checker and more glassware to come into stock from various vendors.

Less chatter, on to a few quick pictures.

FTS









CO2









GLA Diffuser









_Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'' _replacing the _L. repens_!


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

your tank is filling in really nicely! i decided to check out your journal after the moss deal  how much did you co2 setup cost? that looks like a great regulator.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

WOW.. this is looking beautiful. just wait til that HC kicks off now that you have the pressurized.


----------



## Stasiu (Sep 9, 2007)

In the next week I guarantee you'll see noticable differences spurred on by the injected CO2. Cant wait to see those pics.


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

Love the replacement for the Repens and that trim job on the moss is nice and sculpted like a well-maintained afro. I was meaning to ask if thats giant hygro in the middle there...


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

JennaH: The CO2 setup was a really good deal with GLA's current 10% off promotion.

danepatrick + Stasiu: Oh man, I can't wait!

DrinkTheYeastMix: The afro comment made me LOL. haha! The middle plant, I believe is Hygro. Corymbosa...I'm not sure what the common name for it is....


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

RCS photos, because they're breeding like crazy.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful! I'd love to get a 40 gallon and set it up exactly like that.

Nice job!


----------



## hoa101 (Aug 31, 2009)

What are the pipes you are using with your 2217 there? I'm kinda sick of my green ones - thinking about moving away from spray bars - but don't want to splurge on glass. Really nice setup on the tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Your tank is looking great! What cool pictures you took.


----------



## cole99v (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful 40 g's you got  i'd love to have my 40 gal set-up nice, right now its just a pile of plants.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

hoa101 said:


> What are the pipes you are using with your 2217 there? I'm kinda sick of my green ones - thinking about moving away from spray bars - but don't want to splurge on glass. Really nice setup on the tank.


I know what you mean! I'm just using a leftover joint from my old Fluval 303 filter for the time being. The plastic inlet/outlet joint is a single plastic piece, so the pipes are side by side. I am admittedly waiting for ADG to get the glass pipes that I need in stock. They're pricey, but I am drooling over them! :hihi:

Thanks for the kind words everyone! My brother just picked up a 30cm square ADA tank and is recently set it up this evening. I've got him on these forums now and I think he'll be posting pics up soon in a journal! :biggrin:

Here's the thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/95886-tougefury-7g-ada-cube-journal.html


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

I dig the new signature. By the way one of the full tank shots from your first post is still the background on my comp looove the neg space man


----------



## hoa101 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have another random question for you... Do you keep the 2217 cranked all the way up? 

In order to keep all my plants swaying, I need to open the stops almost all the way on my 36" 30g. However, my stargrass at the opposite side form the output looks like it is getting absolutely buffeted by the flow. Maybe it is just because the stems/leaves are so thin on that particular plant.

On the other hand, my Apistos seem to be unable to fight the flow easily in certain areas of the tank as well... not sure if that is bad or not. My rummies don't seem to mind. :icon_conf

This hobby is so confusing.

Can't wait to see the glass! That should be sick in your tank.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Not sure yow I missed your thread but fantastic job for your first planted tank and layout!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

hoa101 said:


> I have another random question for you... Do you keep the 2217 cranked all the way up?
> 
> In order to keep all my plants swaying, I need to open the stops almost all the way on my 36" 30g. However, my stargrass at the opposite side form the output looks like it is getting absolutely buffeted by the flow. Maybe it is just because the stems/leaves are so thin on that particular plant.
> 
> ...


It's true, I'm cranking this sucker to full blast and I have a feeling I could use a bit more power. Because of the layout, imagining that your looking from the top-down on the scape, the water swirls around and stops short when it hits the tall Rotala 'Green' at the end of it's current push. I'm at the point where I'm even considering getting a 2213 on the back right corner of the tank to strengthen the water current. I have a feeling replacing the 2217 with another single, strong filter may not necessary remedy the issue of current hitting all parts of the tank--I think my scape's shape is the bigger obstacle here, not the filter's power.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

*2009.12.10 Update*

2-month Update!

New:
+ 7 Blue Tiger Shrimp added thanks to Donna (greenisgood) 
- Removed _Hygrophilia Corymbosa_ and in-the-process of removing _Vallisneria nana_ plants
+ Will be adding Java Fern 'Trident' in the cavities between the two-tier layer of Java moss.

Progress:
+ _A. Reinekii_ "Roseafolia" split and launching 5 new shoots!
+ HC is growing like wildfire in my Home Depot playsand
+ Switched over to Pfertz N, P, M, and Iron tablets (instead of Seachem products)
+ Changed dosing regimen to Tom Barr's EI method.
+ Algae is failing hard as the plants are flourishing!

Pictures:

FTS









"Tree" close-up









HC Progress









Blue Tiger Shrimp









Neon Tetra









Enjoy!


----------



## fishiesramazing (Dec 6, 2009)

Your pictures are amazing! Really great tank (been following the posts recently). Hope my tank will grow in as nicely!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

fishiesramazing said:


> Your pictures are amazing! Really great tank (been following the posts recently). Hope my tank will grow in as nicely!


Thanks! It just keeps slowly evolving as I learn more from everyone on the forums. The internet makes info exchange move at a lightning pace these days. With enough TLC you'll have a really nice tank--looking forward to checking it out!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

*ADA + Do!aqua*

And it begins... (thanks to [email protected])


----------



## Takedakai (Jan 4, 2010)

That is a pretty nice box full of treats you got there...

Enjoy!:icon_smil


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

wow looks like someone will be busy tonight!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

problemman said:


> wow looks like someone will be busy tonight!


No kidding! :icon_smil

I was up all night installing the glass! Ooohhh man! I'll be posting photos tonight when I get home!

And I must say, hands down, the ADA CO2 diffusers are really fine!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Installed!*

Updated photos with the new goodies! Also added some Java Fern Trident into the mix!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Tank looks excellent. I think this is the first tank I have seen that is rimmed but has nice glassware. I have wanted to do this myself but thought it may not look great. That looks excellent. Thank you for having me through some more cash at my tank in the future:icon_conf:icon_bigg.


----------



## tougefury (Sep 20, 2009)

oh man I need a set of these. looks pretty schnaazzzyyy


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome tank dude...whats the plant at the left corner bottom called and is it easy to care for?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

talontsiawd - Thanks! It's definitely worth it. I say go for it! 

tougefury - ...do it!

adrianng1996 - That red plant is _Alternanthera reineckii _'Rosaefolia' and is actually quite easy to grow. Just as easy as most stem plants. But it'd recommend at least moderate ferts to keep it nice and red.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

awesome job.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

F22: Thanks!

I've done a massive trim of that Rotala out back and the Blyxa up front. I better take some new photos too.

I think we can all agree...this hobbie can get quite expensive.

Oh QUESTION for anyone who's used Hamilton Technology lights.
I'm looking at the Hamilton Technology Belize Sun 36" T5HO + Metal Halide 150W + LED Moonlight light unit and considering purchasing it to replace me Hagen GLO DualT5HO unit. I can use the 39W Giesemann's that I already have in the GLO and place them into the dual fixtures of the Hamilton Tech. Belize Sun unit. The question is...is Hamilton Techology or that particular light fixture any good? I can't seem to "search" function any reviews about it on any freshwater planted forums. What do you guys know about it?

Here's a link to it:
http://www.aquacave.com/belize-sun-...ng-system-br-by-hamilton-technology-2554.html


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

any new shots of this tank? whats your substrate


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Update because "it's been a while"...since I've trimmed anything, or added anything, or changed anything at all... At this point I'm just letting things grow and trimming when I feel compelled to do so.  

FTS 03/30/2010









_Reinekii_ growth









More _Otocinclus cocama_









Added 3 odd new fish identified as _Parotocinclus sp. 3_









Comparison between the size of a Zebra Oto and the latest _Parotocinclus sp. 3_









Enjoy!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

nice tank! You should get the GLA 36x18x18. You could do amazing stuff!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

VadimShevchuk said:


> nice tank! You should get the GLA 36x18x18. You could do amazing stuff!


I've honestly been on-the-fence about going for a rimless tank, but I always get held back by the thought of emptying the tank and rebuilding it...laziness always takes precedence...haha


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

where did u get that little fish!!!??? 

how many zebra otos are you up to now?

and what is your substrate?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

problemman said:


> where did u get that little fish!!!???
> 
> how many zebra otos are you up to now?
> 
> and what is your substrate?


Local store here in San Francisco gets some pretty unique fish. Many zebra otos now, haha--we're told they live better in groups right?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i so wan to get some of them!!! i love the zebra otos!!! i need to come to cali and do my fish shopping lol


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

*New 'scape starting + Super Red Cherries*

So I've decided to rip out that entire front/left side of B. japonica and extend the entire monster carpet of HC across the whole foreground. As a result I've had a helluva afternoon trimming and replanting HC.

I also swung by Aqua Forest Aquarium (San Francisco, CA) yesterday afternoon with my brother and picked up two Super Red Cherry Shrimp to help mix up the genes in my blanding colony of RCS. These look like a completely different shade of red than my current colony and their legs are fully red--looks like a bright lobster red...on crack... Anyways, they are DEFINITELY going to add some more spice to the coloration of my new few generations. 

I've given away my Neon Tetras, Rummynose Tetras, and Ember Tetras and replaced the bunch with a school of 25 Green Neon Tetras (Colombian variant) Pics below.

FTS









Super Red Cherry Shrimp









Super Red Cherry Shrimp









Enjoy! I'll keep up with the updates as the left field of HC grows into the foreground.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

WOW i donno how i missed this journal! Its amazing! I love the over hanging branch with moss, so sick looking and boy does that carpet on HC look bright!


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome cherries, jinsei. Wish I still lived in Northern Cal as they're still tough to find down south.

How are your paraotos doing, btw? I'm tempted by those but daunted by their supposed fragility. Are those also from Aqua Forest?

You basically have my wish list of fauna in your tank...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AFA now has Super Red Cherry Shrimp? How much are they? I may have to get some of those soon


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

AlexXx - Thanks! It took some time, but that HC growth has been really rewarding.

tuonor - The Parotocinclus sp. 3 are doing great! They are a very hardy fish if you acclimate them properly and your tank condition is established. They've been very easy to care for and are rasping algae every second I look at them! If you ever get a chance to pick some up, I would definitely say "go for it". I bought them from a LFS here called Ocean Aquarium--great store owner (mom+pop type) with an amazing variety of unique fishes. I believe he has a blogger, you can search for under Ocean Aquarium San Francisco as Google keywords. He updates his stock list weekly, so you can get a heads up of what he has for sale after quarantine.

ZooTycoonMaster - Yep, they've got them at AFA for $6.99, pretty damn expensive, but I didn't mind considering my goal was to mix my colony only. Check them out, there aren't many "full red" ones left. Are you on SFBAAPS? I'm a forum member on there--Terence Kwan.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

jinsei888 said:


> ZooTycoonMaster - Yep, they've got them at AFA for $6.99, pretty damn expensive, but I didn't mind considering my goal was to mix my colony only. Check them out, there aren't many "full red" ones left. Are you on SFBAAPS? I'm a forum member on there--Terence Kwan.


Yeah, I've actually posted on your thread over there too I'm Ryan Young.



> tuonor - The Parotocinclus sp. 3 are doing great! They are a very hardy fish if you acclimate them properly and your tank condition is established. They've been very easy to care for and are rasping algae every second I look at them! If you ever get a chance to pick some up, I would definitely say "go for it". I bought them from a LFS here called Ocean Aquarium--great store owner (mom+pop type) with an amazing variety of unique fishes. I believe he has a blogger, you can search for under Ocean Aquarium San Francisco as Google keywords. He updates his stock list weekly, so you can get a heads up of what he has for sale after quarantine.


Here is his blogger.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

AlexXx said:


> WOW i donno how i missed this journal! Its amazing! I love the over hanging branch with moss, so sick looking and boy does that carpet on HC look bright!


add me to the list.. l like your neatly trimmed moss growth


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Love the overhang and the shadow it casts.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the low backdrop of japonicas. The overhang is beautiful as well.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks groovy! love the carpet and the overhang branch. Great job and keep it up


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Here is his blogger.


Awesome stocklists...you guys are lucky!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys/gals! It's nice to hear a positive response on the 'overhang', as that has always been one of my least confident aspects of the scape layout.

tuonor - Yah, I'm definitely appreciative that we've got a great LFS like Ocean Aquarium here in the SF Bay Area!


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Absolutely love it.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

YAY, more ADA! It's actually more like 'Spring' cleaning package. :hihi:

Box









Threw in the seasonal ADA + Do!aqua books complimentary









Drop Checker, Spring Washers S + M, Superge









Clean product/package design, beautiful typeface, consistent graphic layout 









Pretty bottle ('scape in the background)


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

I finally cleaned out the CO2 diffuser disk by pouring in a 100% bleach/superge solution into it for an hour, everything else is spotless!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

sooo clean!!:biggrin:

Great looking tank, by the way!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks!

I spent more time than I expected to clean out that glass...


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I love the HC...it looks soooooo full...did you have trouble growing the HC in the play sand??? I always thought that HC needed a nutrient rich substrate like aquasoil...do you have any advice on growing it??? my substrate is eco-complete black sand/colorquartz


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

chris.rivera3 said:


> I love the HC...it looks soooooo full...did you have trouble growing the HC in the play sand??? I always thought that HC needed a nutrient rich substrate like aquasoil...do you have any advice on growing it??? my substrate is eco-complete black sand/colorquartz


Chris - I've followed the same planting practice as everyone else with the HC (separate small stems tediously and plant them in 2-3 stem bunches about 2"-3" apart from each other in a grid pattern). I don't have anything other than play sand as my substrate and I dose fertilizers regularly. I have grown the HC successfully with the Seachem dosing guide, then I switched to the EI method with Pfertz and it still grows just as well. I've also used Seachem liquid Iron fertilizers before and it worked great. I am not switched over to root tabs from Pfertz embedded in the substrate...and again, great growth. Make sure your water column is changed regularly (I change weekly) and keep up on the fertilizers and light. I'll also note that I've only recently went pressurized CO2 and that the HC spread like crazy even without pressurized and just Seachem Excel. roud:


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for the advice! hopefully I can get as much success as you!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

As long as you take the time to separate the stems and plant them bunch by bunch, I'm sure you'll do just fine.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

FTS









HC Growth...ugh...out of control...









New addition of _Syngonanthus manaus_









Feeding frenzy


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Your tank is as beautiful as your photography.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

definitely digging the manaus!


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Great scape. roud:


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

dj2005 - Thanks a lot, but I really wish I had the lense skills that a lot of other members on here have displayed. I've just got my standard SLR kit lense. All the money keeps going to the scape instead of the camera, haha.

xJaypex - I LOVE the manaus and it's growing pretty darn quickly in my Home Depot playsand and 1.7WPG lighting. I'll see how it goes and I hope to challenge the hard-fast assumption that these Syngonanthus/Tonina plants need high-light and treated substrates (as I am running neither). If the growth gets out of control, expect to see this plant added to my $1 Plant FS thread on these forums.

ryndisher - THANKS!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

My tank is featured on the APC homepage! Yay!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! Very nice job! Everything looks happy and beautiful.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Very beautiful tank! love the moss covered DW and HC and well everything else lol.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Very nice! Time for a trim maybe though?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, it's pretty random!

garuf - I couldn't agree more, I'll need to do a massive trimming of that HC...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you doing anything to control the temperature in the tank with the heat wave that's been passing through the bay area? Or do your fish/shrimp not need a specific temperature?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

The thing is, I'm in South San Francisco, where the weather is always cold, even on a 'hot' day, haha. I'm only equipped with my Hydor inline heater...no cooling system here other than the overcast fog... haha


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Dude. nice.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Great tank. I wouldnt touch the HC it looks perfect as is!
I am in the process of a HC drystart in my 40B, as of now I have a 3x39 Catalina Solar T5HO. I am only running 2 bulbs though. My plan was to raise the lights up and suspend them but your tank has me rethinking this. (see Hoppy's par vs. distance post in the lighting forum)It doesnt seem you have had many issues with algae in this tank and the lights sit down near the surface. Had you ever considered suspending? Maybe I dont need to...hmmmmm. 
Anyway, great tank and looking forward to more updates!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Nate McFin - I'll see how the HC spreads over time, but I definitely need to trim it shorter as it's starting to uproot...haha. Yah 2 T5HO worked incredibly well with my playsand substrate. Just get a healthy dosing regimen in with either excel liquid or press. CO2 (or both) and you may get some healthy growth of HC. I would like to raise the light, but as of now, there is no hurry as the lighting position is perfect without algae issues, even on the moss that's right up in the middle, closest to the light.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Great tank you have here Terence, a great source of inspiration for sure!


----------



## Mudman (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet tank! I just got started on my 11g today. But have no idea what I want yet. I'll definitely be using your photos as inspiration.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

This is my favorite tank on this website. Somtimes you just see tanks that make you think "man, I wish I could swim around in that". Is this just me or anyone else?


----------



## sidefunk (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, I love this tank. Can't stop coming back for a peek at the lush growth.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

sidefunk said:


> Man, I love this tank. Can't stop coming back for a peek at the lush growth.


You're not alone.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

I set it as my desktop background for the week =] heh


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Green024 said:


> I set it as my desktop background for the week =] heh


I like the way you think.

Terence, do you happen to still have the RAW file of the FTS posted on 5-31-10? Even a JPEG set at 1920x1200 would be much appreciated.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

how is the tank coming along?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

chris - Well all is about the same. The S. manaus is firing up plenty of new shoots and growing rapidly in the playsand. I'm slowly removing my HC Dwarf Babytears as the realestate is being filled in with the spreading Eleocharis belem (Japanese Dwarf Hairgrass). Other than that, I'm holding out on photo posts until the hairgrass starts to take over.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

oOooOooo...i didn't know you added belem...can't wait to see it fill in...i'm looking for some belem for my foreground to my 20 long...let me know if you'll be selling any in the future


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Any estimate on a pictorial update?


----------



## balafreak (May 19, 2010)

terence, thanks for everything. question, how do you put the moss on the dw? 

i just received my dw and would like it to look like yours.

your tank is awesome btw.

(Your PM box is full)


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

dj2005 - Maybe tonight since I've added a few more OEBT shrimp.

balafreak - Clear, fishing line wrapping the moss in loose strands across the wood, sparingly. It'll spread out and cling to the drift wood, but later on as it gets larger, you're going to have to do another pass and wrap over with more fishing line a second time as it gets 'bushier'. After that, it's just regular 'haircuts' to keep it shaped and maintained.






balafreak said:


> terence, thanks for everything. question, how do you put the moss on the dw?
> 
> i just received my dw and would like it to look like yours.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

*08.04.2010*

Some recent crappy cell-phone/camera photos:

FTS









Shrimp Feeding (you can see the E. belem growing in, no more HC!):









roud:


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice little herd of shrimp you have going there.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful tank!

What are you feeding the shrimps? I'd like to see my shrimp get that excited over food lol. I drop in some algae wafers and all they do is take a couple nibbles when they happen to walk by.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Beautiful tank btw, just one question, I noticed your lights aren't suspended but sit right on the tank. Have you had a problem with the intensity causing algae problems? Also, what r the dimensions of your tank?

Thanks


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Beautiful tank!
> 
> What are you feeding the shrimps? I'd like to see my shrimp get that excited over food lol. I drop in some algae wafers and all they do is take a couple nibbles when they happen to walk by.


Algae wafers seem to be the food of choice for my shrimp, they go nuts for it!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dan the Man said:


> Beautiful tank btw, just one question, I noticed your lights aren't suspended but sit right on the tank. Have you had a problem with the intensity causing algae problems? Also, what r the dimensions of your tank?
> 
> Thanks


 
Dan - Haven't had algae problems at all really. Once the tank is all cycled and ready, I simply following regulary EI dosing and make sure the CO2 is flowing smoothly through the ceramic disk. All is well for many many many months.

Tank dimensions are a standard 40G breeder - 30 x 18 x 17 (approx.)


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Great scape!!! ... but I gotta say that I really miss your THICK HC carpet...

How're your shrimps doing? Any luck in getting 'redder' offspring??


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

I miss the HC too, but I'm crossing my finger that when the E. belem fills in, it'll blend elegantly with the taller B. japonica. The shrimp are doing well. I've been working on selling off my over population of them and trying to also selectively strengthen the darker shrimp. I guess we'll know more in a few weeks/months...


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Still looking great!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

love the shrimps!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Mini-fail update...

I over tightened my Fabco needle valve and snapped off the small #10-32 male coupling...ugh. I need to learn to stop overtorquing everything I put a wrench to...

*Plug: Orlando @ GLA is a lifesaver and I have to, yet again, praise him and his world-class business!*


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

snap


...too soon?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Reginald2 said:


> snap
> 
> 
> ...too soon?


I definitely broken it too soon...and it's completely my fault...which made me feel worse, haha...

The only reason I took it apart was to clean out the early-failing Clippard el solenoid (I've realized that there are others who have the same problem and it seems it needs a cleaning more frequently to work right). It's less than a year old and already getting dirty/locked-to-on-position-after-unplugged-from-wall-outlet. No to Clippard El Solenoid.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

First time at doing a background white setup and tripod photo FTS, still quite a noob at this photo thing...!


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice photo -- what was your setup?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Algaegator - I wish I took a photo of the photo setup...! I placed a matte white board against the background with the top touching the board and the lower part wide open. On the bottom I placed a halogen bulb to great the middle glow (although I should got with a flourescent next time that would be much wider, and less yellow). I took all the pipes out of the scape and placed my Nikon SLR on a timer and tripod about 4-5 feet away from the tank. I had brush the water with a board to get some water movement right before the camera timer que'd up to snap the photo. I really wanna try it again and get rid of that top light bar effect...


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

jinsei888 said:


> I definitely broken it too soon...and it's completely my fault...which made me feel worse, haha...
> 
> The only reason I took it apart was to clean out the early-failing Clippard el solenoid (I've realized that there are others who have the same problem and it seems it needs a cleaning more frequently to work right). It's less than a year old and already getting dirty/locked-to-on-position-after-unplugged-from-wall-outlet. No to Clippard El Solenoid.


Makes me wonder if I need to check my NV. I'm pretty sure it's a clippard. 


That picture is incredible. The back lighting is great.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Reginald2 said:


> Makes me wonder if I need to check my NV. I'm pretty sure it's a clippard.
> 
> 
> That picture is incredible. The back lighting is great.


Reginald2 - Thanks! I'm not sure about experience with the Clippard NV's, as I have a Fabco, but my Clippard electronic solenoid was my headache. I'd say, if there's nothing wrong with your gear, don't bother touching it, haha...I learned the hard way.


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

jinsei888 said:


> As I'm sure it will be apparent from these photos, I am new to the planted tank hobby and have found a wealth of information through these forums--thanks in advance!


Durr hurr hurr


New to the planted tank hobby?

Seriously? It wasn't apparent from the photos.

That tank is amazing! I know that is a year old quote but for a year's progress that is phenomenal. An international aquascaper could be jealous of your setup.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Ahh i love all of the blyxa! You can do some many cool things with that single plant.

Really nice job. :thumbsup: And i agree with seds.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

seds said:


> Durr hurr hurr
> 
> 
> New to the planted tank hobby?
> ...


Lol, I was a serious noob back then (and in many many ways I still am) and spent most of the off time learning by trolling these forum threads before starting up my tank, haha. Thanks for the kind words! I dont have any lenses other than what came with the camera so I'm sure there's much more I could do with the photography side of things.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just added a Zebra last night to see how he does as a glass cleaner!


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

jinsei888 said:


> I placed a matte white board against the background with the top touching the board and the lower part wide open. On the bottom I placed a halogen bulb to great the middle glow (although I should got with a flourescent next time that would be much wider, and less yellow).


Cool stuff. So, the white boards aren't part of the daily look then. Do you have anything back there normally?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow looks great!


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Dec 23, 2009)

jinsei888 said:


> Just added a Zebra last night to see how he does as a glass cleaner!


The shrimp look very interested with the new tank mate.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Algaegator said:


> Cool stuff. So, the white boards aren't part of the daily look then. Do you have anything back there normally?


Yah, the boards were just up for the photo attempt. Daily, it's just a white matte paint wall. 

Baltimoreguy - The shrimp kept cleaning his shell...


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Added a ton more of SRCS (Super Reds/Fire Reds):


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: jinsei888's 40G Journal (Pg. 12 Photography setup FTS)*

Shrimpy shrimps. So colorful

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

New unnecessary ADA toy + 'unboxing' photos. Looks like I have no choice but to buy all the extra ADA goods/tools to fill those empty placeholders...j/k...no but really...haha

All thanks go to Frank + Team @ ADG SHOP!

Enjoy!


















































































In case someone is into instructions:









I think I should just go all out and redo the entire tank and stand with a 120P...ugh...no money...


----------



## tdouglass25 (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you have any troubles with your Neon Tetras and your RCS? I am looking at starting up a RCS tank, but also want some fish that will leave them alone.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

tdouglass25 said:


> Do you have any troubles with your Neon Tetras and your RCS? I am looking at starting up a RCS tank, but also want some fish that will leave them alone.


Not a problem at all. The Green Neons play nice with my RCS and OEBT shrimps. I think I went by the whole 'rule' where people suggest that if it fits in the fishes mouth, it probably will eat it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: jinsei888's 40G Journal (Pg. 13 ADA Maintenance Stand Clear Type B)*



> New unnecessary ADA toy + 'unboxing' photos. Looks like I have no choice but to buy all the extra ADA goods/tools to fill those empty placeholders...j/k...no but really...haha
> 
> All thanks go to Frank + Team @ ADG SHOP!
> 
> ...


What is all this stuff?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

problemman said:


> What is all this stuff?


http://www.adgshop.com/product_p/101-217.htm


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: jinsei888's 40G Journal (Pg. 13 ADA Maintenance Stand Clear Type B)*

O...


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Bought some random ADA stuff:


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm heartbroken man! You went to AFA to buy the Brighty K, et cetera!

The picture of the Maintenance Stand with the light refracting in the back from the aquarium was a pretty cool shot - reminded me of a hollywood-esque unveiling.

I hope you're enjoying it all. Also, I had no idea that that tank was a 40g, from the other pictures I saw of it I thought it was a Mini L or 60-P equivalent size.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Francis Xavier said:


> I'm heartbroken man! You went to AFA to buy the Brighty K, et cetera!
> 
> The picture of the Maintenance Stand with the light refracting in the back from the aquarium was a pretty cool shot - reminded me of a hollywood-esque unveiling.
> 
> I hope you're enjoying it all. Also, I had no idea that that tank was a 40g, from the other pictures I saw of it I thought it was a Mini L or 60-P equivalent size.


 
Lol, thanks Frank! You guys are sold out of the AP Feeder glass on the website and the Brighty K was conveniently sitting there when I bought the glass, haha...boo on me! LOL

Yah man, it's a plain-ol cheap, hand-me-down 40G. I would love to do a 90P or 90H...but only if I ever came across a good deal *nudge nudge*, haha


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Does the glass feeder deliver a single portion per press or does it keep coming out until you release?

In other words do you have to "think" about it when you feed or do you just push down and put it back on the stand? 

It's a nice accessory. I hate that rubber plug, though, I cant lie. 

Seeing your pics makes me want to order one.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

justlikeapill said:


> Does the glass feeder deliver a single portion per press or does it keep coming out until you release?
> 
> In other words do you have to "think" about it when you feed or do you just push down and put it back on the stand?
> 
> ...


You may have to think a tiny bit the first time you feed with the AP Glass. The spring pushes up against your thumb, so you have to decide when to release your thumb, to close the 'mouth'. I had my doubts but it worked like a charm this morning. Just a quick tap of the button and it's a perfect amount.

I had my doubts about the rubber plug, but it turns out that the quality is quite nice and it aesthetically gives a nice touch of detail for a necessary design solution, while embracing the use of glass material. It may have looked better than another glass plug with a washer, which I'm sure they explored during the industrial design conceptualization phase of development.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Things (plant growth) have managed to get out of control in the tank...

Some new items and new FTS.

Latest 2010.10.30 FTS:









ADA Superjet ES-600 + ADA Metal Inflow/Outflow pipes (13mm):













































Replaced the Giesemann's with OSRAM T5HO 36W (3') bulbs (4x). I'm sticking with these for good:


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow. Killer tank. Glad to know the plants I just bought came from a good home!!

J


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

J - haha, hope all is well for you! Let's see that scape of yours!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

man that's a lot of blyxa. it looks so fluffy and soft in there.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Seriously! I'm gonna rip out a lot of it next week and sell it off. Theyre really tall portions too...




oldpunk78 said:


> man that's a lot of blyxa. it looks so fluffy and soft in there.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

jinsei888 said:


> J - haha, hope all is well for you! Let's see that scape of yours!


Not quite yet my friend... 3 works in progress. I've got the 20gal shrimp tank pretty much where I want it... just need a few more inhabitants. I just asked my dad to build me a stand for that tank for Xmas. I'd do it myself but it would be so crooked and gnarly I'd come home from work with 20 gals all over my bedroom floor and a stand in pieces.

Next up is my 125gal. I am about to update all three journals tonight with photos. I'm waiting on some stuff for a complete overhaul there. Once that is set up I'm going to move some cuttings and trimmings from my overgrown jungle in my 38 gal and all will be right in my tank world.

I'm just not ready to put any of my tanks anywhere near yours yet. But since I can't beat you, I'll just buy your plants in an attempt to join you. 

What is it they say is the sincerest form of flattery? :hihi:


J


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow. That thing has exploded!
Does the FTS show the tank with the new Osram bulbs? If you don't mind my asking, where did you find those bulbs? I've been halfheartedly looking for them for a while with no luck...


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

roybot73 said:


> Wow. That thing has exploded!
> Does the FTS show the tank with the new Osram bulbs? If you don't mind my asking, where did you find those bulbs? I've been halfheartedly looking for them for a while with no luck...


Yep, the FTS is with the Osrams installed. I've been looking for them desperately also and it seems no one sells them individually locally here in the USA from any websites I could find online. All are international (Europe and etc.). Then I walked into my local Aqua Forest Aquarium ADA distributer store here in San Francisco...and guess what...they carry them in all sizes here locally, I gladly traded my money for them on the spot. They are definitely worth the swap from my Giesemann combo (2 Middays + 2 Aquaflora).


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Crazy. Not to be a party pooper, but digging around online in the last few minutes turned this up:
http://catalog.myosram.com/zb2b/b2b...safari/533.18.5&browsermajor=5&browserminor=5

It seems that the "XX"W/865 (printed on your tubes) are 6500K. The "XX"W/880 would be 8000K.
No matter, I guess. Those colors really pop and look great!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Nooooooo!!!!!! It looks like I'm gonna be heading back to AFA for a little chat...thanks for the research man!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

No prob! They really do look good, though. I'd hate to see you return them over a silly color temperature number. It seems those numbers don't really hold any _real_ meaning. In my 24W fixture I've got an Ice Cap 10,000K bulb that is as pink as anything I've ever seen. Go figure. I like the look of what you've got now and would like to get back to 2 of the same color bulb.
I'll have to shoot AFA an email.
A side by side comparison of the 6500K & 8000K would be very helpful to see.

Good luck & keep up the good work!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn, you bought an ADA SuperJet! I hope it's an awesome filter because those things are certainly pricey. 

BTW, you're definitely ADA Super Jet pimp #1.


----------



## JshineTX84 (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't even look at my tank now, hah!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

You guys are crazy lol! But thanks a lot, it's been, and continues to be, a fun educational journey. Maybe I can upgrade to an ADA 90-P in the near future to bring this whole setup 'full-circle'...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Baller! Why aim for a 90-p when you can get a 120-p  ?

Are these Osram bulbs suppose to be better than Giesemanns? If so, I'll have to pay AFA a visit after my current bulbs start going south.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Baller! Why aim for a 90-p when you can get a 120-p  ?
> 
> Are these Osram bulbs suppose to be better than Giesemanns? If so, I'll have to pay AFA a visit after my current bulbs start going south.


Nick, I can't roll like you man, haha! The limiting factor for aquarium dimensions is the location in the house that we've placed the tank. Maybe a 90-H instead? More gallons (and money) and I can take advantage of the height, planting upwards, maybe...haha... 

The Osram bulbs definitely appear more white/blue like the ADA NA 150W metal halides at AFA. If you check out their long tank in front of the cash register, they're using an Archaea light with 4 T5HO 4' Osram bulbs. You could check that out to get a good feel for the light color. Nate definitely said he digs the Osram's whiter rendering than the Giesemann's (but swears on Giesemann's for reef setups, on the other hand). Worth a gander, my friend!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I really love this tank.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

+1 on a 90-H!! not a lot of people have 90-H here and i'm certain you wouldn't have a problem scaping it nicely! 





jinsei888 said:


> Nick, I can't roll like you man, haha! The limiting factor for aquarium dimensions is the location in the house that we've placed the tank. Maybe a 90-H instead? More gallons (and money) and I can take advantage of the height, planting upwards, maybe...haha...
> 
> The Osram bulbs definitely appear more white/blue like the ADA NA 150W metal halides at AFA. If you check out their long tank in front of the cash register, they're using an Archaea light with 4 T5HO 4' Osram bulbs. You could check that out to get a good feel for the light color. Nate definitely said he digs the Osram's whiter rendering than the Giesemann's (but swears on Giesemann's for reef setups, on the other hand). Worth a gander, my friend!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

But, Chris, you gotta remember...I'm lazy...too lazy to rescape and re-cycle the tank... Maybe...we'll see haha.



chris.rivera3 said:


> +1 on a 90-H!! not a lot of people have 90-H here and i'm certain you wouldn't have a problem scaping it nicely!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Did you ever chat with AFA about the bulb mix-up?
FYI -- I found a domestic site that sells Osram bulbs individually -- bad news is it looks like they've only got 24W. Good news is that's what I need!

They'll be here tomorrow


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

The ones you linked are 6500K also, right? Man, this is going to be a long trackdown game trying to find the elusive 8000K Osram T5HO Skywhite LUMILUX bulbs in the USA... I haven't had a chance to swing by AFA yet to find out the skinny on this bulb mixup of mine. I'm willing to bet, ultimately that I plan to keep them anyways since they gave me a good price on them (4 bulbs for the price of 3). After a few days I'm still loving the color from the Osrams, so I suppose all is well...unless you or I find the 8000K bulb...I'll let you know if I find them, promise to do the same for me, haha!





roybot73 said:


> Did you ever chat with AFA about the bulb mix-up?
> FYI -- I found a domestic site that sells Osram bulbs individually -- bad news is it looks like they've only got 24W. Good news is that's what I need!
> 
> They'll be here tomorrow


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

jinsei888 said:


> The ones you linked are 6500K also, right? Man, this is going to be a long trackdown game trying to find the elusive 8000K Osram T5HO Skywhite LUMILUX bulbs in the USA... I haven't had a chance to swing by AFA yet to find out the skinny on this bulb mixup of mine. I'm willing to bet, ultimately that I plan to keep them anyways since they gave me a good price on them (4 bulbs for the price of 3). After a few days I'm still loving the color from the Osrams, so I suppose all is well...unless you or I find the 8000K bulb...I'll let you know if I find them, promise to do the same for me, haha!


Yep, 6500K, though yours are the 865 series and these are 965.
























Spectrum pic courtesy ukaps.org. According to that site, Oliver Knott uses the Osram 965 Lumilux.
It'll be interesting to see the difference 
The color looks fantastic in your FTS. Super crisp.

The hunt continues  It's a deal, duderoud:


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing, man! Education is being served here.



roybot73 said:


> Yep, 6500K, though yours are the 865 series and these are 965.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

i like where you mounted your in-line heater. nice, never thought about it like that.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Have you noticed a difference with the superjet yet??? and are you considering diffusing co2 through a reactor or are you staying with your glass diffuser??


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

So I was doing my weekly water change yesterday morning and began to realize that the water wasn't flowing quite as efficiently through my tank recently (watching the movement of the CO2 dispersed bubbles)...but why? It was obvious my Java Fern 'Trident' up front was getting huge and blocked off the flow of water from the lily pipe outlet, immensely. I figured it was a good time to trim the bunched up fern and sell some off... There were two problems with this that I found out later.

1. The fern was WAY larger than I realized, underneath the scape driftwood,
2. The plant roots were grown attached to the multiple driftwood pieces in random places that I had not accounted for when removing the bunch.

As a result...I ended up uplifting all 3 large pieces of driftwood from their places on the substrate...the layout collapsed and the driftwood arrangement was completely out of shape. I tried to push the pieces back in the same places but I couldn't figure out how it used to be. Anyways, I took out the huge plant...it had the total volume of one full Home Depot orange paint bucket. Long story short, I ended up trimming about 60% of the Java Fern off for sale and was forced to do a minor rescape with the driftwood pieces. I didn't love it at first, but it's grown on me after a day or so now. It definitely has more foreground breathing room now and I like how the moss 'tree' is pushed further back, making the lower and mid areas of driftwood ACTUALLY VISIBLE now (the driftwood was totally swallowed by the plants in the previous layout). Anyways, I'll stop typing now.

Pictures!

FTS









3/4 FTS









Detail Shot









Green Neon Tetras


















Some kinda Nerite









One of my pretty pieces of Fire Red Cherry Shrimp


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

hi terence...

i heard you got a really cool ada set up recently.
i like your fire red cherry shrimp.. its really purty

-randall


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the new scape even better. Nice job, even if it wasn't fully intentional.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Randall - Oh man...yah Jaime knows all about it...haha! I'm going to tear this down eventually and start up a full 90P ADA setup...I even took the plunge on the Garden Stand and Solar I 150W MH...ugh...guilty pleasure man... Yah that's one of the sweet RCS blood I've got going in there.

dj2005 - haha, thanks Dan, I'm gonna try a more focused design with the next scape...

agentkhiem - Thanks, but it looks like the next few updates will be linking to a new thread after I start the tear down on this tank. I'll promise to take one last mega glamour shot for keepsake before I break it all down. As for the lily pipes, they in fact do an excellent job of eliminating surface scum for me. In the evenings, whenever I remember, I just lift the lily pipe outlet a little closer up near the surface so that it can draw the water line down and aerate the water. It creates some needed oxygen for the plants and animals at night and also keeps the water surface crystal clear by providing surface aggitation. Definitely worth it!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

The new thread will be starting here...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...24308-jinsei888s-do-aqua-90p-ada-journal.html


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

agentkhiem said:


> You mean the Lily pipes are raised near the surface at night, but not out of the water creating splashing noises?


Yah they are raised just below the water's surface and it draws the water down into the vortex and aerates the water, mixing the air and water together.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I really like your moss growth i hope i can pull off something like that. That is a really bright cherry shrimp too. Great Tank =D


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Great scape!! I love it A LOT!!!


----------



## Majones32004 (Feb 7, 2011)

@ Jinsei888:

Hello,

I was just wondering if maybe I could get the measurements of the maintenance stand you have. I am attempting DIY. I live in Seoul, South Korea and there is not one store that sales ADA products. I am wondering the thickness of the acrylic, also the diameter of the 6 holes located on the top shelf, the length and width of the 11 slots for tools located on the top shelf, and lastly the length and width of both rectangle openings on the 2nd and 3rd shelf along with the small hole on the 2nd shelf. If possible could you also tell me the distance between each shelf? 

I know that's probably a lot of measuring to do, but it would be greatly appreciated as I have searched everywhere on the internet and can't find this information whatsoever. Oh yeah VERY nice pics, may I ask what kind of camera you are using?


----------

